# Was going to change lights but...



## Marz

On my display tank j have the NUVO skkye light 18w (only blue and white). My growth seems to be good and I use my montipora as an indicator since it is photosynthetic. Before I start a discussion about light, I was thinking and have a reefbrite d120 that I was going to use instead of the skkye.

Here's a pic from March 1st










And here's one today










Should I just stick with what's working?


----------



## TBemba

Amazing growth, why would you want to change it?


----------



## Marz

Tbh, I wasn't sure I should after reviewing some pics. But I always look here for validation before changing or doing anything new


----------



## y4zhuang

thats 50% growth in one and a half months... amazing. i would not switch, but whats the reason for the switch?


----------



## Marz

Wanted to grow sps...but my ss sps seems to be doing well also.


----------



## Flexin5

that's great growth imo!


----------



## RKLion

That great growth for sure. Take some progression pics of more difficult SPS and let's see how they do over the course of a month...


----------



## Marz

Ok, so I am not sure the blue milli is harder, but I don't have a pic of my strawberry shortcake before and after. Here's the milli from March 15th and then yesterday. The pics aren't the best. I am still fighting with bryopsis.

March 15









Yesterday


----------



## RKLion

Well the pics speak for themselves. Congrats nice growth. You definitely know what your doing


----------



## RKLion

Also about the shortcake...most importantly yours isn't dead?... Most people kill theirs ...


----------



## TBemba

I think you should change the lightS. All your corals are growing too fast and will over run your tank in a year.


----------



## Marz

TBemba said:


> I think you should change the lightS. All your corals are growing too fast and will over run your tank in a year.


Lol, I think I get the hint...if it ain't broke 

Here's the SSC, seems to be encrusting but I don't think I have an earlier picture.


----------



## TBemba

Wow very nice.


----------



## sig

don't waste money on this tank. you will be busy with the big one.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Marz

ROFL, I still want to have this grow well  plus I already have a reefbrite sitting on the table  that is was going to use.


----------



## sig

Marz said:


> ROFL, I still want to have this grow well  plus I already have a reefbrite sitting on the table  that is was going to use.


you mean hair algae? 
Be careful - Reefbrite lights will really help to grow any algae. You can get turbo snails or tuxedo urchin to deal with it.

They cleaning now my tank from some kind of unidentifiable algae and do it perfetcly

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Marz

Interestingly my turbo snails are doing nothing with the bryopsis  urchin sounds interesting though.


----------



## RKLion

sig said:


> you mean hair algae?
> Be careful - Reefbrite lights will really help to grow any algae. You can get turbo snails or tuxedo urchin to deal with it.
> 
> They cleaning now my tank from some kind of unidentifiable algae and do it perfetcly


Why would you say Reefbrite lights grow algae?...


----------



## sig

RKLion said:


> Why would you say Reefbrite lights grow algae?...


because from my experience in comparison with AI Hydra/ T5s they will produce more nuisance algae *on the same tank with the same nutrient levels*

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## RKLion

I love my Reefbrite. I have been using them for years. They really help make colours look better to the naked eye and of course I have had a lot of success. In my opinion nuisance algae is because of excess nutrients.


----------



## tom g

*reefbrite*

I have had no issues with mine ,no nuicesnce algae whatsoever ..
not all can afford the top end lights . t5s are great but have there downfalls as well price for bulbs and hydro.in the end its all about whos happy with what 
they got or like .


----------



## george

I agree with Sig. T5s are prone to cause algae growth. However, it depends on how old the bulbs are. If they are brand new, not likely, but if they are at least 3-4 months old, they will help a bit with the algae growth. This is my experience anyway.


----------



## RKLion

Correct me if I'm wrong but I don't think sig was referring to T5. I believe he was saying reefbrite. In my opinion specific lights don't cause specific algae. Its the excess nutrients.


----------



## sig

I am not a expert, but red somewhere that *cool* whites in LED are very bad

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## RKLion

sig said:


> I am not a expert, but red somewhere that *cool* whites in LED are very bad


I also couldn't be sure of the true results of a specific spectrums influence on algal growth. But I can say I love the way the Reefbrite make colours pop to the naked eye as a supplement and are good for dusk and dawn.


----------



## sig

RKLion said:


> I also couldn't be sure of the true results of a specific spectrums influence on algal growth. But I can say I love the way the Reefbrite make colours pop to the naked eye as a supplement and are good for dusk and dawn.


Completely agree, but I doubt you run them as main source of the light

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## RKLion

sig said:


> Completely agree, but I doubt you run them as main source of the light


Yes I run them as a supplement for T5 and depending on tank also mh


----------



## sig

RKLion said:


> Yes I run them as a supplement for T5 and depending on tank also mh


That is why your SPS are beautiful and healthy 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## RKLion

sig said:


> That is why your SPS are beautiful and healthy


Thank you. Its definitely is an important contributing factor.


----------



## RKLion

WWC just did their whole huge build w T5 and Reefbrite also.


----------



## vaporize

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marz

Now that there's funny


----------

